# BBQ & Blues Cook-Off, 4th Annual Foley, AL



## cassman (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys a friend just sent me this info. I just passing it along to the group. Probably too late to enter contest but may make for something fun for the weekend.



http://www.foleycvb.com/news.cfm


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like a great and perfect reason to smoke something!


----------

